# Update on Albie the Albino Ringneck Dove



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

My 3 year old LOVES birds. She is really natural with them too. When my canaries escape in the house, she just as often gently captures them as I do. She holds them just right. Now I wish I could get her to treat the cats just right! 









Albie looking pensive.









Albie and her mother, Rainbow









Albie's eye up close. I still think she's lacking pigment and is an albino. I am surprised that her eye isn't pinkish anymore, though. It's like, brown. Except both her parents have red-orange eyes, and hers look like they might have, if they'd had pigment. Any opinions?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mubkupk,


Awwwwww....lovely images...


I will have to guess that unless the Eyes are 'red', then these are White Doves "yes", but Albinos, "no".


Phil
Lv


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

i raise exotics,,and feed about 50 ferrals a day,..they brought over a ring neck dove,,much smaller than the homers/ferrals,,beautiful bird,,but she was here only the one day/darn-i was hopeing to keep her,,cuz i know she was lost,,,nice pictures--thank you james waller


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice update, thanks for showing.. yeah, I do not think it is an albino, the eyes would still be pink without pigment, brown eye is pretty normal for a young bird.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I am starting to think she is just a plain white bird, which is fine too, of course. Maybe when she is a full adult I'll be able to judge best. She is still much paler than her parents in her eyes, legs, and beak coloring, but I've never seen a baby white ringneck before her so I don't know what's normal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Personally, I think the Pigmented Iris, especially over time and darkening into a definite color, is more beautiful than a 'pink' Eye would be, and or lends a welcome and colorful detail to the whole, which is more becoming.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, I would prefer the "normal" dove colored eyes over the creepy glowing pink eyes she had as a little baby. She was quite a weird looking little thing. I am so glad she looks more normal (and healthy) now that she's older.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess Albie turned out to be just white instead of albino, afterall! I have seen white babies appear to have those see-through redish pinkish eyes, but they turn out to be normal. Most of my baby whites have black eyes though if I remember correctly (been a while since I've had little whites). The color of the eyes and feet will get more bold and red as he ages


----------

